# Eco kayak gear @ BCF



## Marty75

Anyone know anything about the Eco range of kayak accessories available at BCF? Have only seen the gear online and not in the flesh so can't judge the quality but price is attractive.
From anchor kits, to stabilizers, rod holders and even a downrigger for the yak... http://www.bcf.com.au/search-results.aspx?showFilter=2&keywords=eco&look=Search

Marty


----------



## Bandy

I actually had a look at my local bcf last week to see what kayak gear they actually had and there was bugger all. The assistant there said they were waiting on some stock to come in so will be intresting also to see what the quality is like.

I know there is a camping and fishing store nearby called anaconda but am yet to see if they have anything worth looking at. Might check it out tomorrow.


----------



## rino88

I've seen this stuff before...looks a bit too "chunky" for my liking. If that makes any sense :lol:


----------



## catyak

Just bought the Eco stabilizers, look strongly built and the quality is very good.
On a special for $160, thought it a bargain.
Yet to use on my tribe double but with 830mm inflating pontoons stability will be 
excellent IMO, will post the result.

Cheers.


----------



## Leroy99

Guys,

I bought an Eco adjustable rod holder today which is apparently "fully adjustable". I can adjust it vertically but cant figure out how to adjust it horizontally. Is there a trick or does "fully adjustable" really mean "fully adjustable vertically but bugger all horizontal adjustment".

Cheers


----------



## Leroy99

Don't worry guys, I figured it out. You pull and twist not just twist.
Now if I can only figure oput how to catch fish ..........


----------



## mangajack

I fitted out a mates Swing last weekend with some of the Eco range, rod holders and seat plus a few other little bits.
The rod holders have a good sized base to them which offer a more stable hold on the plastic kayaks at the price of a larger profile, however being larger profile I noticed that the rod butts do not interfere with things whilst in the rod holders. Down side of the rod holders is they are easily lifted from thier seated position when removing the rod from the holder, tolerances between the post and the mount could be tighter. Can be fixed by adding a rubber O-ring onto the post to give the firm fit required. I think these are plain nylon plastic construction and not reinforced plastic, I would not be using them for hard hitting fish like makeral etc. Well suited to river fishing.

The seats are well made however the side straps attach mid height of the back section, and do not support the top edge anywhere near enough. For an $80 seat I would expect a much better design. We made adjustments by attaching the side straps to the top if the rear vertical strap attachments for a much better result, but still not as good as it should be. I would avoid these seats.


----------



## toeknee1969

I have added a few items from Eco-Gear to my Extreme Kayaks "Fish Bandit".








Firstly up fwd I have a fully adjustable camera mount with which I have mounted my Waterproof HD Sports Camera.








Midships I have a fully adjustable quick release rod holder (I have only just fitted it so no photos). I used it whilst trolling spinnerbaits on Ewen Maddock Dam yesterday and it was awesome.
On the starboard side I have mounted a sounder/transducer mount. The transducer mount ended up being way too flimsy so I have mounted the transducer inside the hull. The mount itself is fully adjustable and has enough room for my Humminbird PiranahMax 210 and Jarvis Walker Compass.








Although I have a RailBlaza Starport and Flag mounted aft and they are of exceptional quality, I find the Eco-Gear accessories far more user friendly and robust.


----------



## Squidley

I tried to use an ecogear articulated rod holder extender, but if I recall correctly, the Scotty post wouldn't work in the ecogear socket (might be the other way around! I think one has a deeper socket than the other). Basically I had no problem returning the extender to BCF so no harm done; in short, if extra Scotty stuff is too hard to find or expensive there might be an ecogear part that will work out, just keep your receipt or bring the Scotty bits into the store.


----------



## Shuggy22

Have an anchor cleat by ECO kayak and its rock solid perfect for the canoe, also fits my rod holders into it tho Im not sure what brand they are.


----------



## wilson191

I bought an eco carbon fiber 2pc paddle, i used it once found it really slow so got a refund.

Bought a paddle from anaconda on special for $59 and its the best paddle ive ever used.

I own a couple of there paddles leashes however, an delux something or otger leash and a lighter leash. Light one is 100% beter vecause the delux obe is pretty chunky and i get soaking wet everytime i use it.


----------



## benjamin78au

do you have a link to that paddle Wilson?


----------

